# RV Windows



## gonecampn (Jan 31, 2005)

Has anyone had trouble with moisture in your double pane windows?  My warranty people are telling me this is normal wear and tear for a 7 year old class A.  At @$1000 per window to fix, I can't imagine this is normal wear and tear?  Anyone had to deal with this problem?  If so can you let me know your solution.  TKS!!!


----------



## BobW (Jan 31, 2005)

RV Windows

Look at the latest FDMC magazine. At the end yoy'll see an add for RV window repair. Don't remember the name, but, three located in Vancover WA. They did a great job for me for me, replaceing both panes of glass for $100 a year ago. I took out the glass myself. Easy job.


----------



## RLS7201 (Jan 31, 2005)

RV Windows

agonecamph,

Please tell us what make and model your MH is. There is alternatives to $1000 repairs. Also look at the defective window and give us the DOT number. You can order directly from some of the window manufactures and save a ton of money, if you are willing to change the window yourself. Or maybe get an independent glass shop to do it.


----------



## gonecampn (Jan 31, 2005)

RV Windows

Thanks for the GREAT advice.  The mh is a 1998 Itasca Sunflyer.  We have no problem doing the work ourselves or hiring someone for a reasonable price!  Thanks!!


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 31, 2005)

RV Windows

i have the same exact problem on my 1996 bounder can i get some advice as well?


----------



## Lil Truckr (Feb 1, 2005)

RV Windows

Our '03 Phaeton was ordered with double-pane windows and I love them. They help keep out heat and cold and keep the noise from outside from gettin in.  As for a moisture, we haven't have any kind of problem like this and hopefully never will. 

Good luck on a reasonable fix...if there is such a thing  


Lil Truckr


----------



## jkill2001 (Mar 6, 2005)

RV Windows

hey does anyone know how to install these windows on a 96 bounder? do they just unscrew from the inside and pop inward? if anyone has done this please respond with details or any problems they encountered


----------



## Kirk (Mar 8, 2005)

RV Windows

*jkill2001*

If your windows are like most in RVs the inside frame is held on with screws. Once that frame is removed the window comes out from the outside of the RV. It works best if you have a helper to push the window out from the inside while you grab it from outside.

We have dual pane windows in our 98 Crusie Master and so far we have had no problems at all with them. And I would never consider an RV for fulltime living that did not have them!


----------



## jkill2001 (Mar 9, 2005)

RV Windows

hey kirk if the windows go outside do u have to reseal them when the new ones are put in? so if there are screws on the inside undo the screws and have someone hold the window on the outside and from the inside just out?


----------



## jkill2001 (Mar 11, 2005)

RV Windows

any more info kirk?


----------



## jkill2001 (Mar 15, 2005)

RV Windows

anyone know if u have to reseal the window if u take it out stated above?


----------



## charlan (Mar 18, 2005)

RV Windows

anyone know if u have to reseal the window if u take it out stated above?

You should remove old putty around the outside frameand install new putty.


----------



## jkill2001 (Mar 18, 2005)

RV Windows

what kind of putty do u use? or can u just use caulking or window sealant?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 18, 2005)

RV Windows

Does yours have the rubber seal around the housing? If so and it is not damaged or cracked you shoud not have to seal it.  Having said that i removed one in mine hunting a leak and it looked perfect but applied a little chaulking anyway.  Did not fix leak and I found that it was coming all the way from the front of the MH and folloing a moulding and getting the carpet damp in the rear.


----------



## jkill2001 (Mar 19, 2005)

RV Windows

well actually i really never payed attention to if its a rubber seal or not. i'll look later on and check it out.


----------

